# First Mod's



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

Hey Y'all

OK here we go, the first mod. I have been reading about the Quickie Flush, and the DW really wants one. I went to the RV store and they had it in stock. Is $27.00 a good price? Well I bought it as well as a set of gutter extensions. Looks like the weekend is set for me,







any last miniute tips for the rookie? I have a 23RS


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I haven't installed mine yet...if yours goes good you could come up to Delaware and do mine!!!! I'll buy the beer.

Gary


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

good first mod









have fun doing it this weekend

by the way this post needs to be moved to modifications









darrel


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

Take your time and do it right the first time. If you have time I would let everything dry, and maybe the following day, hook it up and make sure all is well.

I ran out of time so when I was done putting it together, i buttoned it all up. Well the last couple trips I noticed water dripping from the belly cover







What could of happened?!?! Come to find out, where the hose connects to the quickie flush, the connection was not tight enough, and with the water pressure it was spraying around the connection









There's another post out there with the title of 'blank tank' or something, that has some great suggestions

Good luck.

I'm available for installation, buy me a beer and a plane ticket and i'm there


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

This a Gotta Have Mod. Well worth the $$ and effort.

Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Yup, mine (tornado)is sitting right in front of me. Will tackle it next week.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Be VERY careful to not overtighten the screws that hold it to the tank. The tank is just plastic that will strip fairly easily. Put about a 3/8" bead of silicone around the opening so that it squeezes out around all sides. Then you can be sure you have a good seal.

Pray that you don't have any gas lines in the way to remove the bottom cover









You'll be fine - Enjoy!


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

Todd,

Measure TWICE......Cut ONCE!!!!!!

Let us know how it goes. I've been debating this mod, but I picked up one of those clear elbows with the flush valve built in.......Like Will had at the Rally. I'm going to see how that works this season.

Hope to see you guys again soon!

Sidewinder


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

I added the quickie flush a couple of weeks ago and it went pretty smoothly. Plan for about 2 hours to install.

Depending on where you mount the quickie flush it can be quite tight drilling the holes.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Yeah, I actually drilled the holes with my Dremmel tool equipped with a 90 degree drive adapter. It was tight.


----------



## lakesider (Sep 1, 2004)

I am looking at the Quickie flush too but have a question. How do you connect the flush water up to the quickie flush when at a dump station?

In many of the campgrounds where we stay, we oftern do not have full hookups. At the dump stations, the flush water typically has a spray nozzle without any threads on the end of the hose. Is there some kind of adapter to connect that hose to the quickie flush?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Just use your own dump hose to connect and then put their hose back on when you're done. I carry a gray colored one just for the dirty work.


----------

